# Care to browse through my photography gallery?



## maddkid53 (Nov 13, 2009)

http://maddkid53.deviantart.com

You can find it all there.

Most digital, a little film, more film to come.

Thank you  =]


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 13, 2009)

You'll probably get more response if you picked 3 or 4 of your best and posted the images here.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 13, 2009)

Denny, this is the forum for personal or professional websites.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh geez... my bad. I had a bunch of tabs open and I never even saw the site.. I was responding to a different thread with a million pictures for us to C&C. 
~
Madkid, I like the people portraits. A talent I distinctly lack is taking shot of people. You have it. They're terrific.


----------

